# The Ugliest (Wedding) Dress in the world.



## Stormcat (Aug 24, 2016)

Early in the story, My MC gets married. This is not a good thing, as she is not only being forced into the matter (as is her husband) but her future father-in-law has total control over all the elements of the ceremony. He specifically orders a wedding dress to humiliate the bride-to-be.

Never mind the cake, flowers, bridesmaids, or ceremony itself. We're just here to discuss the dress. This dress is more like a parody of wedding dresses, but it must fit the following criteria:

*1. Modest:* As this culture is extremely sexually repressive, the bride is to be covered from her chin to the tips of her toes. Most "Ugly wedding dresses" I see pictures of on the internet could better be described as "Hooker Chic" as they leave little to the imagination. 

*2. Completely White:* Another trend I spy a lot of is using lurid patterns in a gown's design. Camo, American Flag, Hot Rod Flames, Hello Kitty, None of these patterns would be permitted in my world's culture. The dress itself must remain as white as possible. However, accents like ribbons, puffs, flowers, and pearls are all permitted, just as long as they are white.

*3. Made of "Organic" Materials: *The setting of my story is a world without fossil fuels. Everybody knows how terrible spandex and Lycra look, but my characters have been spared that misery. No synthetic elements may be used on this dress because, in this world, they do not exist.

Don't worry about cost, This dress is deliberately supposed to make even the reader with the most absurd fashion sense scream "OH MY GOD!" and take pity on the poor woman who's being forced to wear such a thing. Illustrations help greatly, but I don't know if our writing talent necessarily translates to drawing talent.


----------



## Bishop (Aug 25, 2016)

Fashion is a thing that is a mixed matter of personal taste, current trend, and the culture at large. If this is a world you built, you define all three of these things.

Further than that, I'm not sure what you're asking. Do you want examples? images.google.com can give you infinitely more than we can. Our opinion? Well, I might not have much to say on that, as my personal feelings on the wedding industry are rather negative... but more than anything I wonder what you need beyond what you already have listed here.

How much description are you going to write about this dress? How large of a part in the actual plot of the story does it play? The reason I ask is because I believe you've been asking about this story for quite a while and if this is happening at the very beginning... how much is actually written? If you have a description of the wedding dress go beyond a paragraph or two at the most, you might be digging too deeply on it; and planning out every minutia of it is potentially holding you back from making progress.

I'd ask yourself this; if this dress appears on page 20, how much of it will the reader remember by page 220? Probably just that it was white, modest, natural, and ugly. How much more do you need?


----------



## Ariel (Aug 25, 2016)

Even the most beautiful clothes can be ugly if on the wrong body type, the color is unflattering to the person's skin tone, and the person wearing them is uncomfortable.

So it's a white dress, the undertone could be unflattering.  The structure of the dress could be terrible as well, and the material could be a terrible satin or heavily starched so it doesn't move.


----------

